# Gps



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There are many apps that you can download to any of the smart phones if you have one. 

Everytrail MotionX Edmundo
are just a few


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I use one that is in my smart phone and I downloaded it for free. It works really well. I you have an iPhone I recommend MotionX GPS and set it to horseback mode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I don't recommend Magellion Triton 400. It has a software glitch that every time the battery goes dead, you have to re-install the software.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I downloaded *EquiTrack* on my iPhone and I love it. Tracks the minutes you rode, takes GPS of where you went, and also tracks your speed in MPH. It was $4 but very much worth it.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Tremble outdoors has a free app. and for (I think) $5 a year, you can pay so you can post it to facebook. Several of my riding buddies have it and enjoy it. there is other apps for the iphones, but I don't know what they are.


----------



## keyston44 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have EveryTrail on my phone and it works very well. It shows the trail, average speed, current speed, total miles, latitude/longitude, and how long you rode. It is very easy to use. Plus it was free.

I also have an old Garmin entry level GPS that I bought about 10 years ago to carry while hunting. It works OK. It would loose signal in heavy forest and deep canyons so you wouldn't get true miles or speed. But it would get you back where you started.

Key


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I second EquiTrack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Debbie, if you know the area you ride in and can follow the tracks on a map, here is what I found useful:

Google Maps Distance Calculator

Even if you do not know the area, it is relatively easy to find your way on a satellite map soon after you have ridden there.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I use a small Garmin eTrex Venture HC.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

QOS said:


> I use a small Garmin eTrex Venture HC.


 me too, Ive had it for years. Use it hunting and riding.


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if the apps that have been listed use data? I'm sure they do, I just don't want to end up with an unreal phone bill


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried some trail ride apps, and I found out, that on most of our trails we don't have cell phone reception...now we are looking for a Hiking gps.


----------

